# Solved: event viewer warning



## jules_fc (Feb 19, 2004)

I've been noticing this warning in the event viewer just about every day--Warning Event 219, Kernel-PnP containing the message
"The driver\Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB" What does this event warning mean and is it serious? I run a 64-bit version of Windows 7


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I found this, but after reading it, it sounds like it should only be logged once during installation of W7.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/974720

If you experience no unusual problems, I say ignore it for now.

This is what that driver is
User-mode Driver Framework Reflector is a driver file from company Microsoft Corporation belonging to product Microsoft

wpdbusenumroot/UMB, could npt find much on what this is, but I suspect it is a storage device or USB device.

.


----------



## jules_fc (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the response, Microsoft says that the message is safe to ignore so I'll leave it at that.


----------

